# Tapered Tube and Flat Test Today !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Dankung standard tubes and the Dankung tapered tubes were donated for testing by Leadball, and I wish to thank him for the opportunity to test these fine tubes.

My results from today's testing.

Temp was ~67 degrees

All readings are an average of five, erratic speeds were thrown out of mix; Chronograph was set 3 feet in front of slingshot. All shots were shot at my draw length which is about 36"-38" on average

*Standard Dankung Tapered Tubes* 9 inches un-attached tube length ... 8 Static Length, Performance Pouch

*Using:* OTT - A+ PS 1 Sling

1/2 steel bearings ~185fps

9/16 steal bearings ~160fps

205-210gr egg lead sinkers ~158fps

5/8 marbles ~206fps

*Double Dankung Tapered Tubes* 10.25 inches un-attached tube length ... 8.5 Static Length, Performance Pouch

*Using:* OTT - Modified Daisy

1/2 steel bearings ~186fps

9/16 steal bearings ~176fps

205-210gr egg lead sinkers ~170fps

5/8 marbles ~215fps

I will say the standard Dankung tapered tubes are very, very nice, and surprised me with their light draw and power in the 130gr 1/2 steel bearing range ... very nice indeed

The Dankung double tapers have a bit more zip, doing pretty good in the 185ish grain weight area, again very nice tube set, I like them ;- )

Hope this gives you guys some help. Like I mentioned, the Dankung tapered tubes I received from Leadball were very snappy and I liked the feel. Both types tubes had a light pull yet threw ammo at good speed.

I also tested my 5/16OD single and pseudo tubes along with the double TBG today with 205-210gr weights .... I was very disappointed in the TBG and the slap noise was defining, you can see the results below !

*Pseudo 5/16OD x 1/6W x 3/16ID * 8.5 Static Length, 50gr Heavy Pouch

*Using: * - OTT - Crosman Wrist Sling

205-210gr egg lead sinkers ~190fps (32+gr pouch difference vs Super)

205-210gr egg lead sinkers ~210fps (Super pouch)

*Single 5/16OD x 1/16W x 3/16ID * 8.5 Static Length, Super

*Using:* Modified Daisy

205-210gr egg lead sinkers ~192fps

*Double TBG * 8.5-9 Static Length (1" to 7/8" taper) - Heavy 50gr Large Pouch (32+gr difference in pouch weight vs Super Pouch )

*Using:* OTT - Birch Ply Sling

205-210gr egg lead sinkers ~177fps

I must say again how un-impressed I was with the TBG, and when I say noisy, I mean noisy, to the point of me going "what the He%% is going on" ? and I was shooting 205-210 gr ammo, not light stuff ! The pouch was very heavy (~50grs) so with a Super pouch, about 18grs, I would expect about 20fps more ..... but still not what I would expect after hearing about all the extra speed of flats. again ~8.5 static length and a 38" draw. Maybe these flats need a longer draw ?

I will say the draw was smooth and I felt that the speed should have been better, but it was not.

wll


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Good days work.

If I read right a 54cal lead ball weighs 224 grains. Egg sinkers at 205 gr to 210gr is a good size projectile. I thought little dankung tapers would move 1/2 steel around 250. Thanks for putting me in the right on that account. Could you run a test with the other bands using 1/2 steel. If you need some 1/2 steel balls I got them. let me know. Thanks again


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

leadball said:


> Good days work.
> 
> If I read right a 54cal lead ball weighs 224 grains. Egg sinkers at 205 gr to 210gr is a good size projectile. I thought little dankung tapers would move 1/2 steel around 250. Thanks for putting me in the right on that account. Could you run a test with the other bands using 1/2 steel. If you need some 1/2 steel balls I got them. let me know. Thanks again


I will put some 1/2 steel through the 5/16od and the Dankung tapers again, I have tested my 113gr egg sinkers before and only got ~200-215 fps with just about all my rubber.

For some reason, all the speed that a lot of folks get I don't. It may be that they draw way longer than I do, I don't know ? I only get about 225fps with looped 1745 and 5/8 marbles and Jawbreakers (84-90gr)

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did some more test today. Shot 3/4oz egg weight ammo (320gr) using 5/16 singles and pseudo tubes.

Single 5/16od tubes gave 163fps with 320gr 3/4oz egg weight ammo. Very comfortable to shoot with my mod Daisy BTW.

Pseudo 5/16od tubes gave 166fps with 320gr 3/4oz egg weight ammo. More difficult pull but very do able, If I was to use pseudo on my Daisy it would be a 3 inch loop not a 4 like this is, but for 3 or so fps, why ?

The fpe is is a little bit over to what I get with my 1/2oz 205-210 egg weigh ammo ...... but the momentum/striking force is off the charts, way, way, way off the charts ! Another way to look at is the 3/4oz (320gr ammo) has the momentum at 50 yds, what the 1/2oz (205-210gr ammo) has at the start !

The 1/2oz and 3/4oz really knock the heck out of my back stop too, the blanket is worn where there is any constant hitting, and sometimes the first shot rips the blanket. I could shoot lighter stuff all day long and nothing happens, not so with heavy ammo.

I'm incredibly impressed, have 300 3/4oz in the mail, will be delivered on Thursday. Here is a pic to show the size difference against a pouch ! (1/2oz on right, 3/4 left)









wll


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds like a skull cracker


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tests wll, I'm A flats shooter but recently I picked up some slingshots from peppermack and metropolocity that were meant only for tubes. I pulled out some of my tubes that I've had for a couple years and banded up the slingshots. I tell ya, if I was a target shooter only I probably would be a tube shooter, they work great for small ammo, and the pull is excellent. I am having a great time with these tubes also making bandsets is easier. I cant hunt for a few more months, until then I'm thinking about going to tubes and seeing if they grow on me. Also I'll keep an eye out for your tests


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Todd gave me a set of the green Dankung tapered tubes at the MWST and I'm totally digging them on my vintage "Pocket Rocket" folder.
Spectacular power for such a light draw weight!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I made a post back on 12/3/12 about a mess of the ( green ) 2550 x 2060 tapered tubes I got from Dankung. At the time I paid $1.35 a set with free shipping so I think I bought a dozen sets. They look a little different than the pic of yours M.J but I like them.

Mine are very stiff at first but after they are broken in they're fine, have a lot of zip and last a loooooong time. I believe I still have three or four sets left. Now that the subject has been brought up again, I may look at what's available now.

If I'm not mistaken Hrawk was the first to get some and give them a try, I don't know what his final verdict was on them. Maybe he'll see this post and tell us what he thought of them.


----------

